# GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Drags & Poker Run



## dorr (Jan 12, 2015)

You have heard about us, you have read about us, you have watched our youtube videos over the last few years, isn’t it time you experienced it?????
This show has reached the status it has by great people, just like you, coming out and supporting the bike show and the American Cancer Society.  This year will be no different as people come from various other states to join TN in having a great time at the GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Bicycle Drags and Poker Run.  
This year, just like previous years, we have another great Giveaway Bike.  This Shelby was purchased a few years bike at Smoopy’s great bike show from a great friend, Josh.  It was missing the original fenders and the wheels were not the greatest but the basic frame, tank and front springer forks were all in place to make a great bike.  I cleaned up the frame and front Springer, purchase a new 24” Thick Brick Wheel and Tire, purchased a new 26” wheel and tire, purchased a vintage 30’s chain guard, purchased and mounted a used seat, modified a nice set of handlebars I had and added a nice set of black grips.  It rides great on the new wheels and tires and will make someone a nice ride.  The only problem is, you must be present to win!
Please find attached a flyer for this year’s event and pictures of the giveaway bike.  Hope to see you there.  March 28, 2015!!!  Gates open at 10 am


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like a good time. Been too long since I've been to Tenn. Might have to make a road trip.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jan 12, 2015)

I will be there


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Here I am at one of my favorite places in Tenn.     Catfish


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 12, 2015)

so Catfish how was the lemonade?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I missed last year but am going to try and make it this year. I'm going to have the Rat Phantom in 'kill' mode for the drags! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> so Catfish how was the lemonade?




It was good.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> Sounds like a good time. Been too long since I've been to Tenn. Might have to make a road trip.




I'll be there, It was a great event last year. Worth coming to for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2015)

It would be really nice if the poker run and drags weren't held at the same time so we could participate in both. V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Jan 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> It would be really nice if the poker run and drags weren't held at the same time so we could participate in both. V/r Shawn




Glad to hear about those of you who are coming and pre-registration has already started coming in as this is the first year for pre-registration.  

The Gates open at 10 am.  
Poker Run starts at 11 am with the last rider back in by 1 pm.  It can normally be ridden in less than an hour and so we let the last rider out at 12 noon.  We try to announce the winners by 1:30 pm.

Drags: normally start at 2 pm depending on the number wanting to race.  In the past it has started no sooner than 2 pm. I am 56 years old but if my memory is correct this will start at 2 pm again this year. 

Award ceremony starts a few minutes before 3 pm. Hopefully this lets some get home before too late.  Thanks for your comments regarding the times.


We want everyone to have an opportunity to take it all in and try to space things out accordingly.  Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## dorr (Jan 28, 2015)

The T-Shirts are in and look great!  Small through 2X.  
I should have a few with me this weekend in Nashville at the Super Bowl Sunday Swap Meet at the Fairgrounds.  I hope to have the giveaway bike on display as well promoting the show.  Of course this depends on how much snow if any they receive.  I will be in the parking lot part of the swap meet.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Is there anything on the front? V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, our sponsor is Scotts Bikes in Cleveland, so as in previous years, on the left front chest is their logo in white.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## dorr (Feb 1, 2015)

I just spent last Friday and part of Saturday riding across East and Middle TN promoting the show.  I met a lot of great people in some great Bicycle shops as I passed out flyers.  I also spent most of Saturday at the Super Bowl Sunday Swap Meet in Nashville TN. showing off the giveaway bike and promoting the show.  It was great to talk so many of you who have supported the show and appreciate all the kind words regarding the show.  It is now less than two months away, Hope to see you there.


----------



## dorr (Feb 21, 2015)

Today, February 21, 2015, I drove over 450 miles promoting the show.  I drove up East TN over into Western North Carolina and stopped at 9 different bicycle shops. It was a great day despite all the snow, sleet and ice as you saw TN getting battered with last evening.  One of my favorite stops was at Rollrite bicycle shop.  This was a little privately owned bicycle shop in the nest of the mountains and had one of the sweetest 1953 Deluxe Schwinn Panther I had ever seen.  One owner, all original and for sale!  Everyone today was very friendly, as I have yet to find one that wasn’t, and a few would have that vintage bicycle in the window.  The most unique place was Beer City Bicycles, as you guessed it, it had a full fledge wet bar ready to serve you as you waited on your bike.  Thanks to everyone, the hits on the You Tube videos has doubled in the last two months and expecting another huge crowd as pre-registration is still trickling in.  We may not be the biggest but try our best, to be the best.  Don’t forget to mark your calendar and make plans now to attend.  Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## dorr (Mar 7, 2015)

I just pulled in from another 300 plus mile ride through southwest North Carolina promoting the show.  I was able to hit 6 bike shops today and once again met some great people.  Word is getting out about the show for several had said they had heard about the show, which is good.  To date we have had 9 people to pre-register representing 6 different states with 6 of them being new vendors. 

The show is only 3 weeks away.  The show plaques are in and the 40 goody bags are in the process of being filled with some interesting items.  So I hope you have the date down and ready to drive to Cleveland TN.


----------



## dorr (Mar 13, 2015)

The response this year has been very humbling and appreciate all the support.  I received another pre-registration this week so we are expecting a great turnout.  The city of Cleveland is now getting behind the event and very thankful.  I have received two new sponsors for the show, the local newspaper ran a nice article this week on the show, I have been asked to record on our local TV station about the event and will be going this Monday Morning March 16 for the taping and will be live on our local radio station MIx 104.1 March 26, 2015.  It is like the saying goes, "How can they know unless they hear?"  We are doing everything we can to get the word out about the show so it will be beneficial to everyone.  We are two weeks away, so start packing that trailer today and make plans to be with us on March 28, 2015.


----------



## dorr (Mar 19, 2015)

We are getting closer as we are only 8 days away.  We have truly been blessed for the last 3 years it has been overcast and cool but have never had rain during the show.  We will be watching the weather the next few days and praying for another nice day.  

If you are curious as to how we got started you can watch the interview I had on TV this past March 16, 2015.  It is a little lengthy at 30 minutes but thought someone might be interested.  [video=youtube;XxhyoSbbvAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhyoSbbvAI[/video]


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll be spending this weekend changing the chain ring out on the Rat Phantom for the drags and deciding on what to bring to show. We also look forward to the Poker Run. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we have a great day. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a pile of stuff for sale! Loading up today and heading south tomorrow afternoon. Weather looks like its gonna be fine. I was gonna bring a bike for the drags but I didnt see any 'Over 60" group! See ya there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Got a pile of stuff for sale! Loading up today and heading south tomorrow afternoon. Weather looks like its gonna be fine. I was gonna bring a bike for the drags but I didnt see any 'Over 60" group! See ya there!




We'll be in the same age group Don! I've got the Rat Phantom dialed in though so bring your "A" game! V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 26, 2015)

Here we are just one day away from the show and the weather is looking Good.  The sun is supposed to shine for the first time in the four years we have been doing this but you will need a jacket.  I appreciate all thecabe participants that have came in the past and look forward to meeting you again with all the new ones this year as well.  Just a reminder that there is something for everyone: from the bicycle rider we have the poker run, from the shopper and the seller we have a swap meet, from the one who takes pride in his killer ride we have a bike show, for the adventuress we have Ol' S'cool Drags and for the kids we have a huge playground and also one of the big blow up houses.  Just remember our goal is like a 3 legged stool: one leg supports the great hobby of bicycling, one leg helps us fight Cancer and the last one helps us support good old family entertainment for everyone.  Without any one of the legs the show crumbles and want to say a great big Thanks to thecabe for all of your great support, Hope to see everyone Saturday!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 26, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> We'll be in the same age group Don! I've got the Rat Phantom dialed in though so bring your "A" game! V/r Shawn




My "A' game would be you give me a head start of 5 feet for every year difference in our ages! How long is the race anyway? Heck I'd prolly still lose...haha...........I'm packed and ready to go, anybody else gonna be in the area Friday afternoon?


----------



## dorr (Mar 28, 2015)

WOW! We all hit it out of the park for the fourth year running. Thanks to everyone for the great Get-A-Grip Bike Show#4. Long Distance went to a great guy Bill that drove 469 miles in the snow to get here. Best of show this year was a knock out 1935 Schwinn, Great Job! We have over 700 photos we will go through and eventually make another Youtube video to post so look out. I will update more information later after I do the books. But man. . . you all did it again and made this another huge success and we will start working on next years show starting tomorrow. Right now I am going to catch my breath


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great show we had a blast. Did the poker run, drag raced, and showed a few bikes. This event just seems to get better every year and I look forward to next year. I'll get some pics up tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 31, 2015)

Someone may be interested in the numbers like me, so here we go.  This year we had 32 paid vendors, 37 show bikes, 12 drag racers, sold 58 poker hands and a huge number of generous people to attend to raise a total of $2,095.00 to the American Cancer Society!!!  This is way up from the $1500 dollars raised last year and want to say Thanks to everyone who contributed to this great cause.  We look forward to seeing you again in 2016!


----------



## dorr (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who made this the best show ever!!  This is the official 2015 GET-A-GRIP YouTube video.  If you missed this, watch to see just what you missed.  Make plans now to attend the GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show 2016 the 4th Saturday in March in Cleveland TN.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_5MX_SFUGQ


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great video Dave! Already looking forward to next year. V/r Shawn


----------

